# Philippines fish shipment arrived!



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

Many cool items, Red Cigar wrasse,Blackhat slender wrasse, chamber Nautilus, Cebu Pylei's Fairywrasse....etc
see list below.
shipment sample pics
Please check our weekend specials

complete list:
Common Name

Scientific Name

ANEMONES SHRIMP

STENOPUS SPECIES

BANDED SHRIMP

STENOPUS HISPIDUS

BLACK Lionfish

PTEROIS VOLITAN

Pylei's WRASSE

CIRRHILABRUS

BLK+WHT HENIOCHUS M

HENIOCHUS ACUMINATUS
BLUE DOTTED GROUPER

CEPHALOPHOLIS ARGUS
BLUE FACE TRIGGER (FEMALE)

XANTHICHTHYS AUROMARGINATUS
BLUE FACE TRIGGER (MALE)

XANTHICHTHYS AUROMARGINATUS
BLUE SPOT WATCHMAN GOBY

CRYPTOCENTRUS SPECIES
BLUE STARFISH

LINKIA CAEVIQATA

Red Cigar Wrasse

Hologymnosus Rhodonotus

CHAMBER NAUTILUS

NAUTILUS POMPILIUS

CHECKERED BUTTERFLY

CHAETODON XANTHURUS
CHOCOLATE STARFISH

PROTOREASTER LINKI

CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL

CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
COW FISH

LACTORIA CORNUTA

DIADEMA GROUPER

PSEUDOCHROMIS DIADEMA
FIDDLER CRAB

OCYPODIDAE

FIRE FISH GOBY

NEMATELEOTRIS MAGNIFICUS
GOLDEN BANDED SHRIMP

STENOPUS HISPIDUS

GOLDEN HEAD GOBY

VALENCIENNEA STRIGATA
GREEN BRITTLE STARFISH

OPHIOCOMA INSULARIA
GREEN CHROMIS

CHROMIS VIRIDIS

GREEN MANDARIN

SYNCHIROPUS SPLENDIDUS
LEOPARD EEL

GYMNOTHORAX FAVAGINEUS
LEOPARD WRASSE

MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS
LINEATUS TANG

ACANTHURUS LINEATUS
LIPSTICK TANG L

NASO LITURATUS

LOPEZ'S UNICORN TANG

NASO LOPEZI

MAROON(BULB TENTACLE)ANEMONES
ENTACMAEA QUADRICOLOR
Blackhat slender WRASSE (FEMALE)

LABROIDES SPECIES (F)
Blackhat slender WRASSE (MALE)

LABROIDES SPECIES (M)
NEON BLUE DAMSEL

POMACENTRUS SIMSIANG
ORANGE SPOTTED FILE FISH

OXYMONACANTHUS LONGIROSTRIS
PINK+BLUE SPOTTED GOBY

CRYSPTOCENTRUS LEPTOCEPHALUS
POWDER BROWN TANG

ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
Dispar ANTHIAS

MIROLABRICHTHYS DISPAR
PURPLE SHRIMP

PERICLIMENES INORNATUS
PURPLE TILE GOBY

HOPLOLATILUS PURPEREUS
RAINBOW WRASSE

LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS

RED BANDED GOBY

AMBLYELEOTRIS STEINITZI
REGAL ANGEL

PYGOPLITES DIACANTHUS
SAIL-FIN TANG M/L

ZEBRASOMA VELIFERUM
SALARIAS BLENNY

EXALLIAS BREVIS

SEAHARE SLUG

NUDIBRANCH SPECIES

Pajama CARDINAL

APOGON NEMATOPTERA
Blue Flasher Wrasse

CIRRHILABRUS SPECIE

STRIPED BRISTLETOOTH TANG

CTENOCHAETUS STRIATUS
TIBICIN ANGEL

CENTROPYGE TIBICIN

TOMATO CLOWN

AMPHIPRION FRENATUS
V TAIL GROUPER

CEPHALOPHOLIS URODELUS
VELVET SLUG

NUDIBRANCH SPECIES

WARDI GOBY M

VALENCIENNEA WARDI

WHITE TAIL TRIGGER

SUFFLAMEN CHRYSOPTERUS
YELLOW BOXFISH

OSTRACION CUBICUS

YELLOW PRAWN GOBY

CRYPTOCENTRUS CYANOTAENIA
ZEBRA EEL

GYMNOTHORAX ZEBRA

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

GBTA on sale again, Yay! Please save one for me this time!!!


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

How much are the green chromis if you don't mind me asking? I live a little ways away but would be interested in a trip sometime


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Is that a chambered nautilus? OMG that's insane!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Anemone shrimp = sexy shrimp?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Joeee said:


> Anemone shrimp = sexy shrimp?


Yes.

That red cigar wrasse is dead sexy.....so tempting.....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Come get him or I am going to throw him in the display tank =D


----------

